# What became of the Dogwood...



## Zoé Jackson (Nov 11, 2017)

Finally finished this project. I know you've all been waiting for these *especially TimR*.

Three dice vaults with black walnut and aluminum celtic knot fills and a dice tray with custom engravings. Most of the pictures are professionally done in house, one was from my phone. 

Do Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice. Do you make them all yourself or a team effort?
Either way, looks great...


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2017)

Beautiful work Zoe!! I've been waiting to see more posts/projects from you! Tony


----------



## Zoé Jackson (Nov 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. Do you make them all yourself or a team effort?
> Either way, looks great...


 

This project was all mine. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoé Jackson (Nov 11, 2017)

Tony said:


> Beautiful work Zoe!! I've been waiting to see more posts/projects from you! Tony


 Thanks Tony! I was wondering if it was o.k. to make multiple posts or just one thread? I have many more pictures of past projects, I just didnt want to flood the fourm.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2017)

Post more stuff. If you get out of hand or make the rest of us feel inadequate we'll let you know

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2017)

Zoé Jackson said:


> Thanks Tony! I was wondering if it was o.k. to make multiple posts or just one thread? I have many more pictures of past projects, I just didnt want to flood the fourm.



Zoe, with the quality of your work I don't think you could post too much! Please show us more! Tony


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2017)

Nicely done! Love the detailing


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 11, 2017)

That is a whole lot of Celtic Knotting... How did you do those?? Laser engraved and filled?? 

Beautiful work however you accomplished it!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 12, 2017)

Flood away, post it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zoé Jackson (Nov 16, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> That is a whole lot of Celtic Knotting... How did you do those?? Laser engraved and filled??
> 
> Beautiful work however you accomplished it!



We have a rayjet laser. She gave me the idea through internet searches. The one she found was incomplete so I had to draw the rest of it and end it as well as extend the loops to fill the large tray space. I engraved it deep enough to fill it with the powders maybe a 16th down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 16, 2017)

Great craftsmanship! Would love to see more of your work. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2017)

Top notch work Zoe! I bet your customer was delighted...


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2017)

Outstanding Zoe! Sorry I didn't catch this sooner. Always a treat to see what someone can and does do with wood from WB !


----------

